# Displaying YouTube LiveChat Comments on Stream | Without Streamyard, FREE



## ZackyVT (Jun 11, 2021)

Displaying and selecting youtube stream comments in your stream is a pretty simple task. Although, this feature has been completely blown out. In the market right now, there are very few software that can help you do this and none of them are natively integrated into OBS. Software like Streamyard, VMix Social, RestreamIO, they all cost upwards of hundreds of dollars every year. Most users simply just want to select and display LiveChat comments on their stream without paying hundreds of dollars annually or getting your stream filled with watermarks as well as using a totally different streaming software and abandoning OBS.

Well, now there's a solution to this. I'm a simple developer and I simply wanted to create free software that filled this feature and did not incur any additional cost, put watermarks on people's stream or put any kind of limitation to this feature. I created Twidget. Twidget is a windows application that is used with OBS to display and select Youtube Livestream comments to the OBS stream for free.

Download Twidget Here: Twidget Download Page






Twidget uses a browser source to connect OBS with itself. It runs a service on localhost:3000/source to which the user has to create a browser source and link this URL to it. Twidget is easy to use, just run the installer and wait for the installer to install the application. And then open Twidget, sign in using the google account, and then click the start button, paste the YouTube stream URL to the box and click OK. Twidget should start loading the live chats from the stream into the app's chatbox. 





You then open OBS, create a new browser source, use the "localhost:3000/source" URL, set your desired width and height of the chat widget, enable the "_Refresh Browser When Scene Becomes Active"_  option, leave everything as default, then click OK. You should see a small loading widget that shows Twidget is loading, once this widget disappears, it means it's active.





You then go back to Twidget and select the chats you would like to display, you can scroll to view all the chats in the chatbox as well as unselect chats you've already selected. You can also change the theme of the widget by clicking the settings icon in the chatbox menubar and selecting your desired templates. 





PS: If the chats don't appear in the OBS browser source widget, simply refresh the scene by changing to another scene, waiting a few seconds, and then changing back to the scene with the OBS browser source. This will refresh the browser source widget and the chats should be displayed now!


----------



## ZackyVT (Jun 14, 2021)

Also, check my medium article on this, it features a complete guide on usage and installation: https://zackyvt.medium.com/displaying-youtube-live-chats-in-obs-free-no-watermark-5bf837eb7d03


----------



## legendlazy (Jun 20, 2021)

Hey ZackyVT, this looks great! Are you planning on supporting platforms other than YouTube? Would be great to be able to use Restream and have the ability to display messages from multiple chats using OBS rather than their web software.


----------



## ZackyVT (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes! I'm planning on supporting Facebook Live, Twitch, LinkedInLive, etc. This is a very new project and I've only worked on it for about 2 weeks in a part-time setting, but I will keep working on lots more features and support different platforms! So feel free if anyone has any suggestions or feedback regarding the app


----------



## Bairespm (Jun 22, 2021)

Increíble buen trabajo espero a facebook live chat. Gracias


----------



## needyourhelpbutimtoopoor (Jun 23, 2021)

Can this use for multiple post from Facebook? For example, 5 post from 5 different groups without poster authorization?

Reasons: 
Reading comments from different post from different groups (probably same topic) at one place.


----------



## ottawafro (Jun 23, 2021)

Been looking for something like this for years ... Much appreciated !


----------



## ZackyVT (Jun 25, 2021)

needyourhelpbutimtoopoor said:


> Can this use for multiple post from Facebook? For example, 5 post from 5 different groups without poster authorization?
> 
> Reasons:
> Reading comments from different post from different groups (probably same topic) at one place.



The current version of Twidget only supports YouTube chats but I will be implementing Twitch and Facebook chats in the next update. Thanks!


----------



## Benjaminprog (Jul 2, 2021)

I tried this for a few and I can say this *AN ABSOLUTE GAME CHANGER*  but I went back to my previous solution since this one is still in its infancy, but I believe *THIS WILL BE A KILLER APP* as it matures more and more.

Hope you take my pointers below into consideration.

- Scrolling, the app doesn't not automatically scrolls down to the latest chat, when you open the app you have to manually continue to do the scrolling to see the latest chat.

- Animation, something as simple as Fade in Fade out will give this a modern tone.

-Reply from the Chat, This will make it so much easier so that way I don't have to have two windows open and would minimize resource

-Docking... it just would make it sweeter to have all docked on the UX

-CSS although you have a few options to select from, I'd like to make the font bigger and play around with font layout modification and colors schemes.


----------



## fosterssupermath (Jul 2, 2021)

HEy i need your help, I have follwed all steps correctly but dont know whats wrong the chat just isnt comingup in twidget even after putting in the correct link


----------



## Benjaminprog (Jul 2, 2021)

fosterssupermath said:


> HEy i need your help, I have follwed all steps correctly but dont know whats wrong the chat just isnt comingup in twidget even after putting in the correct link


this will help you

The Holy Grail FREE OBS Addon - ADD SELECT CHAT! - YouTube


----------



## fosterssupermath (Jul 2, 2021)

i Just followed all steps in the post and still no chat being showed in the twidget  app


----------



## fosterssupermath (Jul 2, 2021)

i swear thats how i actually learnt about the app by watching the video first. i tried it and no success thats why im here


----------



## fosterssupermath (Jul 2, 2021)

i really wanna use this and im sure i have followed all steps im experienced with installing apps and thos estuff so kmow its not me not doing it right just not sure why my live chst isnt being deisplayed in the app


----------



## fosterssupermath (Jul 2, 2021)

iS it bcuz im testing it with a private stream??? I just cant see whats wrong and i need this app i love it


----------



## fosterssupermath (Jul 2, 2021)

I have found another way to do it but would like to use your app awaiting you reply


----------



## ZackyVT (Jul 3, 2021)

fosterssupermath said:


> iS it bcuz im testing it with a private stream??? I just cant see whats wrong and i need this app i love it



Yeah, unfortunately, in the latest version, you can only use it in a public or unlisted stream. Private streams do not work with Twidget.


----------



## ZackyVT (Jul 3, 2021)

fosterssupermath said:


> I have found another way to do it but would like to use your app awaiting you reply



Could you describe the problem in detail? Are the chats not showing in the chatbox? Is it stuck in the "loading..." dialog? Or does the chats not appear in OBS when it's selected?


----------



## Shahadat (Jul 6, 2021)

Any plan on supporting Mac?


----------



## TBO1981 (Jul 29, 2021)

Can't wait to try the FB stuff, one of the things that bother me the most when streaming over there is keeping a browser up just to read comments, or grabbing my tablet. let me know if you need a tester, would be happy to as I stream both FB and Twitch depending on the day


----------



## apluzz (Aug 29, 2021)

Is this already working perfectly with FB? I tried it, but not all comments are being captured by Twidget.

I had it connect with FB and YT. All the comments from YT are being captured by Twidget, but the comments from the FB page I manage are not all coming along to Twidget


----------



## Rafael Caldas (Sep 3, 2021)

I need it!! But I'm a Linux user... :(


----------



## steev6 (Sep 6, 2021)

HI this is killer app.... I totally loved everything about this app. YouTube and Twich comment loads very well. and 
my only concern is Facebook comments Don't load. any suggestions. and while using obs dock i not able to select as well.


----------



## MagnateXL (Sep 6, 2021)

I remember using another tool to display my youtube chat, it was really good since you could chose the fonts, colors, transparency, the bad thing and main reason why i keep streaming on twitch instead youtube is because there wasn't a fade out option in the chat tool i was using for youtube, i stream them download > edit > upload videos, sadly is not good if there is old chat lines stuck in the screen forever.
suggestions: fade out and transparency in the chat


----------



## DarthLunga (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello! This is a GREAT app. I used a few other methods but this one works the best of them all. I do have a few questions:

On youtube, I have noticed the pop does not show emoticons. Before today it would just be blank, not it just shows the :: code.
I have the browser source set to refresh when loaded, but I've had to manually refresh the browser source every time I start Twidget up.
A few times some of the chatters names seem to be broken and in the popup their youtube icon is a broken link.


----------



## qaivid (Oct 22, 2021)

Can this use for multiple post from Facebook? i want to stream in some groups


----------



## qaivid (Oct 23, 2021)

qaivid said:


> Can this use for multiple post from Facebook? i want to stream in some groups


i can stream on my timeline but unable to share it it in the groups.  vidmate insta saver


----------



## ottawafro (Oct 23, 2021)

What's the current format to use for Facebook ... Trying now and can't get it to display .


----------



## ottawafro (Nov 3, 2021)

Still unable to get it to work on Facebook . Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ottawafro (Nov 3, 2021)

Found out it worked on my FB Page profile . just not my personal FB profile.


----------



## djbrownskin (Nov 8, 2021)

DarthLunga said:


> Hello! This is a GREAT app. I used a few other methods but this one works the best of them all. I do have a few questions:
> 
> On youtube, I have noticed the pop does not show emoticons. Before today it would just be blank, not it just shows the :: code.
> I have the browser source set to refresh when loaded, but I've had to manually refresh the browser source every time I start Twidget up.
> ...


which app is this bro


----------



## Shanshine (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi Zacky VT,

Thanks a lot for the great app!

I have a suggestion, as I cannot find a way to do this - perhaps add an option for the messages to automatically disappear after some time (while using the 'chatflow'), for example: set  a custom time in seconds.


----------



## kyha (Nov 12, 2021)

What lines of code to add to change the color Red for another color ...
and increase the font size?









ZackyVT said:


> Displaying and selecting youtube stream comments in your stream is a pretty simple task. Although, this feature has been completely blown out. In the market right now, there are very few software that can help you do this and none of them are natively integrated into OBS. Software like Streamyard, VMix Social, RestreamIO, they all cost upwards of hundreds of dollars every year. Most users simply just want to select and display LiveChat comments on their stream without paying hundreds of dollars annually or getting your stream filled with watermarks as well as using a totally different streaming software and abandoning OBS.
> 
> Well, now there's a solution to this. I'm a simple developer and I simply wanted to create free software that filled this feature and did not incur any additional cost, put watermarks on people's stream or put any kind of limitation to this feature. I created Twidget. Twidget is a windows application that is used with OBS to display and select Youtube Livestream comments to the OBS stream for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Hunt (Dec 1, 2021)

Just downloaded this. Assuming it works as advertised, this is a much needed solution to fill that hole in the OBS interface.

Question: will this allow us to pull chats/comments from multiple platforms at once? Ex: live chat from both YouTube and Facebook, if we're streaming to both at the same time?


----------



## NeoJ (Dec 10, 2021)

Twidget worked for me on my last machine, but I recently set up a newer and more powerful machine, and Twidget installs... It asks for permission from my Google Account and reports in the browser that it has successfully done so, but when I go back to Twidget it just endlessly shows the loading circle. 

Since this began happening on the new machine, I went back to the old machine and now Twidget says it's logging into my Gmail account and then endlessly spins on that machine as well. Will not work on either machine. HALP!


----------



## papa8855 (Dec 12, 2021)

YouTube and twitch have normal display comments on Twidget Facebook cannot display comments on Twidget Can you modify it? Thank you


----------



## papa8855 (Dec 14, 2021)

papa8855，帖子：552748，成員：349032 said:
			
		

> YouTube和twitch在Twidget上有正常的顯示評論 Facebook無法在Twidget上顯示評論 你能修改它嗎？謝謝
> [/引用]
> 我已經解決了FB問題，它顯示正常現在有一個問題顯示評論不會自動向下顯示您必須按向下箭頭顯示評論下如何修改？


----------



## papa8855 (Dec 14, 2021)

I have solved the FB problem and it is displayed normally. 
Now there is a problem showing that comments will not be automatically displayed downwards. 
You have to press the down arrow to show the comments down. How can I modify this?


----------



## dcmouser (Dec 15, 2021)

Works great, thank you for sharing this app!


----------



## hmeneses (Dec 22, 2021)

i´m afraid it stoped working for me today


----------



## RobyCai (Dec 29, 2021)

For MacOS ?? Nothing?


----------



## Talonis (Jan 4, 2022)

Nothing for Mac OS.


----------



## Dasered (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi folks! I'm opening a music stream on different platforms like Facebook or youtube. I also followed all the steps, but my live chat isn't displayed in the app. Could you help me with that? By the way, I see Twidget as a fascinating concept, and I hope you'll develop it in the best way. Also, I wanted to ask you about this platform top4smm.com. My cousin recommended I use it at the beginning for promoting my channel. Have you heard anything about them? Does it's worth it? It's something new for me, and I'd be grateful for your advice!


----------



## mredodos (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow nice project! Which programming language you use?


----------



## Triangle (Feb 15, 2022)

papa8855 said:


> I have solved the FB problem and it is displayed normally.
> Now there is a problem showing that comments will not be automatically displayed downwards.
> You have to press the down arrow to show the comments down. How can I modify this?



How did you solve the FB problems?
I never got it working with Facebook. I grant it permission and provide the FB link but it does not load any comments.


----------



## Triangle (Feb 15, 2022)

Should we be worried about this?








						Where is the source code for https://us-central1-twidgetapp.cloudfunctions.net/getChats · Issue #7 · zackyvt/twidget
					

I see the request are being sent to https://us-central1-twidgetapp.cloudfunctions.net/getChats Where is the source code for this? This seems to be black box




					github.com


----------



## papa8855 (Feb 16, 2022)

三角形，帖子：561306，成員：325185 said:
			
		

> 你是如何解決FB問題的？
> 我從來沒有和Facebook合作過。我授予它許可權並提供FB連結，但它不載入任何評論。
> [/引用]
> Live broadcast with FB fans will show


----------



## papa8855 (Feb 16, 2022)

Triangle said:


> How did you solve the FB problems?
> I never got it working with Facebook. I grant it permission and provide the FB link but it does not load any comments.


Live broadcast with FB fans will show


----------



## hmeneses (Feb 16, 2022)

i also would like to know about the github comment


----------



## Dputz (Feb 18, 2022)

I connected it to our Youtube brand Youtube page however after that the app just spins?


----------



## mredodos (Feb 24, 2022)

i have no problem with twidget


----------



## juans16 (Mar 12, 2022)

papa8855 said:


> Live broadcast with FB fans will show


did you ever get it to work with facebook ?


----------



## apluzz (Mar 13, 2022)

anyone got this working with FB fan page?


----------



## ottawafro (Mar 14, 2022)

I got it to work with my fan page. Just not my personal profile on Facebook.


----------



## apluzz (Mar 14, 2022)

ottawafro said:


> I got it to work with my fan page. Just not my personal profile on Facebook.


mine is the other way around :|


----------



## ZackyVT (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey everyone! I'm the developer.

I just would like to say that Twidget is no longer being maintained. It will be shut down in a while due to the amount of cost needed to host everything. 

Fear not though! I am creating another project called ChatPipe which will have the functionality of Twidget but with extra functionality and features as well as support for MacOS & Linux.

Any issues with Twidget as of now is no longer being attained to. But, I am able to provide a custom fork of Twidget at a cost for anyone who wants it (you can email me for that). The custom fork includes highly requested features such as support for emojis, facebook support, customized chat template, etc.


----------



## BariiZBeeR (Apr 30, 2022)

ZackyVT said:


> Displaying and selecting youtube stream comments in your stream is a pretty simple task. Although, this feature has been completely blown out. In the market right now, there are very few software that can help you do this and none of them are natively integrated into OBS. Software like Streamyard, VMix Social, RestreamIO, they all cost upwards of hundreds of dollars every year. Most users simply just want to select and display LiveChat comments on their stream without paying hundreds of dollars annually or getting your stream filled with watermarks as well as using a totally different streaming software and abandoning OBS.
> 
> Well, now there's a solution to this. I'm a simple developer and I simply wanted to create free software that filled this feature and did not incur any additional cost, put watermarks on people's stream or put any kind of limitation to this feature. I created Twidget. Twidget is a windows application that is used with OBS to display and select Youtube Livestream comments to the OBS stream for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveChou (May 4, 2022)

Dear


ZackyVT said:


> Hey everyone! I'm the developer.
> 
> I just would like to say that Twidget is no longer being maintained. It will be shut down in a while due to the amount of cost needed to host everything.
> 
> ...


Dear ZackVT
I am so sad to hear that, but I think you have the reason.
May I have a chance to asking for "Can it possible to fix the facebook connect with twidget". Please, thank you.


----------



## StefTheAlterNerd (Jul 30, 2022)

Good afternoon @ZackyVT 

I was wondering, would it be possible when you have the time to add a filter function in so that I can see only the YouTube superchats? In addition the Twidget app does not show when someone has become a member or is using their once a month member only message - could Twidget be configured to show these as well? 

Thank you for your time
Stef


----------



## Benjamingib (Sep 2, 2022)

ZackyVT said:


> Hey everyone! I'm the developer.
> 
> I just would like to say that Twidget is no longer being maintained. It will be shut down in a while due to the amount of cost needed to host everything.
> 
> ...


Whoa yes, I am wanting this so bad for Mac. What is the status of it now it is now September 2, 2022. I will try to search and see if you’ve developed anything with chat pipe. Thanks so much again for an awesome widget, I’ve heard great things watching on YouTube right now about it.


----------

